# ISO Fresh Cucumber Recipes



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm looking for soething other than pickle recipes for cuckes from my garden.  Prefferably, the recipes should allow me to freeze, or can the cucumbers.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 29, 2012)

I do a Swedish cuke salad:

Thinly sliced cukes (the thinner, the better)
Thinly sliced onions (the thinner, the better)

Layer the cukes and onion

1:2 sugar to vinegar (you can adjust this to be 1:3)
fresh dill (lots)
S&P (more salt than you'd think--I use Kosher)

You could freeze this, but it is always gone before we think of that. It keeps 2-3 days in the fridge.


----------



## Addie (Sep 29, 2012)

When I peel cukes, I peel them in strips. Leave a strip of the skin inbetween the peeled area. Then run a fork down the whole length of the cuke all around. When sliced, it looks so pretty. When I make a potato salad for a function, I do this and place the thin slices of cukes around the bottom and make a ring of them around the tomato rose on top. It makes for a great presentation.


----------



## merstar (Sep 29, 2012)

These are both delicious:

SALADE DE CONCOMBRES ET CHEVRE (CUCUMBER AND GOAT CHEESE SALAD)
Eat@ Recipe Swap & Recipes :

THAI CUCUMBER SALAD
Thai Cucumber Salad Recipe - Food.com - 93536


----------



## no mayonnaise (Sep 30, 2012)

Peel it, throw away the inside, eat the peel.  It's way more green.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 30, 2012)

merstar said:


> These are both delicious:
> 
> SALADE DE CONCOMBRES ET CHEVRE (CUCUMBER AND GOAT CHEESE SALAD)
> Eat@ Recipe Swap & Recipes :
> ...



Merstar, your Thai salad is very close to the one I was going to suggest.  Really delicious!

Chief, my Mom had a recipe for "cucumber pickles" (a great oxymoron) that is super simple and not really a pickle at all.  I will see if I can find it.  If I do I think I will make some!


----------



## letscook (Sep 30, 2012)

I saw this on the food network and have made it using regular cukes, it was very good.
Creamy Cucumber Salad Recipe : Ina Garten : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 30, 2012)

In other countries, cucumbers are cooked--Julia Child's Mastering the Art of French Cooking has at least one way to prepare cooked cucumbers...I think her recipe is for baked. Some people eat them fried like fried green tomatoes...
Make tatziki (sp). Here's a site that has some interesting sounding recipes:  

Cucumber Recipes - Recipes Using Cucumbers

Or:

Cooked Cucumber Recipes | Yummly


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 30, 2012)

i'm not sure freezing a cucumber dish will work. Might form ice crystals because there is so much water in them.,. Hope someone can come up with an opinion on this.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 30, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> i'm not sure freezing a cucumber dish will work. Might form ice crystals because there is so much water in them.,. Hope someone can come up with an opinion on this.


I make freezer pickles all the time. I like them and haven't noticed ice crystals being a problem.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I do a Swedish cuke salad:
> 
> Thinly sliced cukes (the thinner, the better)
> Thinly sliced onions (the thinner, the better)
> ...


I do a very slightly different Danish cucumber salad and it lasts for weeks in the fridge (Stirling doesn't like cucumber). It can be canned.


----------



## Cerise (Sep 30, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I'm looking for soething other than pickle recipes for cuckes from my garden. Prefferably, the recipes should allow me to freeze, or can the cucumbers.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
Freezing might make them limp & watery.  You might try sliciing them in half lengthwise, & removing the seeds first.  

How about (jarred) Gazpacho?

Canning Recipes - Ball® Canning and Preserving Recipes

Maybe cucumber soup, but add any dairy (milk, yogurt, sour cream) after the soup is defrosted.


----------



## merstar (Sep 30, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Merstar, your Thai salad is very close to the one I was going to suggest.  Really delicious!



Yeah, I really like this one!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 2, 2012)

I make cucumber lemonade ice lollies for my kids. Juice the whole cucumbers and mix with an equal amount of homemade lemonade. Freeze and enjoy! They also taste great when made with apple juice instead of the lemonade.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 11, 2012)

merstar said:


> These are both delicious:
> 
> SALADE DE CONCOMBRES ET CHEVRE (CUCUMBER AND GOAT CHEESE SALAD)
> Eat@ Recipe Swap & Recipes :
> ...



Thanks for these Merstar...I will be trying both of them


----------



## merstar (Oct 11, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks for these Merstar...I will be trying both of them



You're very welcome, Kylie. Let me know how they turn out!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2012)

I wanted to make the Thai recipe, but when I went to the health food store today, they were out of cucumbers.


----------

